# Chemical d&c



## MarineMom1 (Jun 22, 2010)

A chemical d&c is offered sometimes to our patients that is in the process of a miscarriage.  This procedure is done in our office and vaginal suppositories are inserted.  The patient is seen several times with ultrasounds to be sure everything is passed.  My question is ...is 59855-52 the correct code for this type of service?  We would bill the ultrasounds seperate but not the office visits.
Thanks!


----------

